# Estação meteorológica da Escola Secundária de Moura



## Prof BioGeo (5 Mar 2007 às 20:16)

Podem consultar os dados da estação meteorológica da Escola Secundária de Moura, disponíveis na plataforma de e-learning "moodle", através do site 
*e-cceseb.ipbeja.pt/web/eb23SMoura/moodle/* . Dirijam-se depois à secção "Projectos da Escola" e aí entrem em "Estação Meteorológica Ambiental". Podem entrar sempre como visitantes, é de acesso livre! Está lá uma pequena súmula dos dados da nossa estação relativos ao mês anterior.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Mar 2007 às 20:29)

*Re: Relatório(s) mensais - info climática*

Atenção! Devo informar que há alguns erros, nomeadamente na precipitação e na humidade. Tem tido alguns problemas a nossa estação...


----------



## dj_alex (5 Mar 2007 às 21:27)

*Re: Relatório(s) mensais - info climática*



Prof BioGeo disse:


> Atenção! Devo informar que há alguns erros, nomeadamente na precipitação e na humidade. Tem tido alguns problemas a nossa estação...



O relatório está interessante qual a estação usada??? Quanto custou??


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 22:10)

*Re: Relatório(s) mensais - info climática*



Prof BioGeo disse:


> Atenção! Devo informar que há alguns erros, nomeadamente na precipitação e na humidade. Tem tido alguns problemas a nossa estação...




Erros de que tipo?

Ainda não têm solução para a disponibilização dos dados online em tempoe real não?

Quanto ao relatório, está muito bom!.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mar 2007 às 10:27)

*Re: Relatório(s) mensais - info climática*

Prof. Bio:  Não é por nada mas....o relatório não esta muito parecido com o da minha EMA  

Bom trabalho. A estação pelos dados disponibilizados parece ser uma Davis.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Mar 2007 às 17:33)

*Re: Relatório(s) mensais - info climática*



HotSpot disse:


> Prof. Bio:  Não é por nada mas....o relatório não esta muito parecido com o da minha EMA
> 
> Bom trabalho. A estação pelos dados disponibilizados parece ser uma Davis.



De facto o seu relatório serviu de inspiração! Está muito bem construido, e permite um exploração pedagógica... muito útil para usar com os alunos!!! Reconheço que lhe devia ter pedido autorização para construir um relatório baseado no seu. Fica aqui o meu pedido de desculpas! 
Mas julgo que ficará contente se souber que os alunos entendem bem o relatório e, quem sabe, começa a aparecer o "bichinho" da meteorologia nuns quantos!

Um abraço


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Mar 2007 às 17:41)

*Re: Relatório(s) mensais - info climática*



HotSpot disse:


> Prof. Bio:  Não é por nada mas....o relatório não esta muito parecido com o da minha EMA
> 
> Bom trabalho. A estação pelos dados disponibilizados parece ser uma Davis.





Prof BioGeo disse:


> De facto o seu relatório serviu de inspiração! Está muito bem construido, e permite um exploração pedagógica... muito útil para usar com os alunos!!! Reconheço que lhe devia ter pedido autorização para construir um relatório baseado no seu. Fica aqui o meu pedido de desculpas!
> Mas julgo que ficará contente se souber que os alunos entendem bem o relatório e, quem sabe, começa a aparecer o "bichinho" da meteorologia nuns quantos!
> 
> Um abraço


Desculpem lá a minha ignorância, mas o relatório não é gerado automáticamente pela EMA, com uma apresentação pré-formatada pelo software? São vocês que o fazem à mão?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Mar 2007 às 17:50)

*Re: Relatório(s) mensais - info climática*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Desculpem lá a minha ignorância, mas o relatório não é gerado automáticamente pela EMA, com uma apresentação pré-formatada pelo software? São vocês que o fazem à mão?



Sim! Eu fiz o meu em Excel.


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Mar 2007 às 18:02)

*Re: Relatório(s) mensais - info climática*



Prof BioGeo disse:


> Sim! Eu fiz o meu em Excel.



Grande trabalho então!


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2007 às 14:29)

*Re: Relatório(s) mensais - info climática*

Tenho os dados da EMA e depois fiz em excel a formatação que está apresentada.

Prof. Bio: Não era preciso nenhuma autorização. Se pedisse na altura até facilitava os ficheiros em excel. Já agora alguém quer


----------

